# Fresh Gasoline?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just went out to start up the auger and check for issues before this weekend's trip. The stupid pull string snapped on me, but that's another story.

I still have some mixed 50:1 gas from last year in my little can. When I mixed it with 2-cylce, I added Sea Foam fuel stabilizer. While I would rather put fresh fuel in it, I am wondering if I could get away with using the old stuff that's left over. Am I asking for trouble using old fuel? Would it be OK since I used stabilizer?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Should be OK but I dumped my old gas into my car and got new just to be sure. It was less that 1 gallon so I wasn't worried about using it in the car.
I added sea foam and stabilizer to the new gas.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Should be OK but I dumped my old gas into my car and got new just to be sure. It was less that 1 gallon so I wasn't worried about using it in the car.
> I added sea foam and stabilizer to the new gas.


+1

I throw old gas in my truck to burn it all the time with no ill effects. You have to be more careful with ethynol based fuels however, they go bad quicker and gum things up. I burn a tank of gas every 4 days so it goes quick enough it doesnt matter. Super bad /rotten gas goes out in the burn pile.

I mix pre-mix 1 gallon at a time at 32:1 as I like a richer bled to keep things good and lubed. As long as you arent fouling plugs its ok.

-DallanC


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Good ideas. I had thought about putting it into my truck, but didn't wanna mess that up either. Its maybe 1/3 of a gallon, so I'll just drop it in there. The mixture is 50:1, so the 2-Cycle is pretty diluted anyway. Thanks for the help guys!

About the pull string- should I bother buying a replacement from Eskimo, or should I just make sure I have some poly rope that's approximately the same diameter as what came on it? Would it be a pain in the butt to try to disassemble the pull unit to attach a new string?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Replace it with dyneema rope and you will never have to replace it again. Otherwise, get this:

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/43-in-w-x- ... -5042.html

Its easy to restring them, just watch for the big recoil spring that likes to spring out.

I had a old snowmobile with a crappy pullstart, I broke ropes every couple of weeks due to it fraying so fast on the cover. I got really fast at R&R'ing them.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Think of how much that gas cost as opposed to how much you would pay to have the darn thing start after you yank on the rope for 15 minutes standing out on the ice.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On a fuel injected engine like is on all the newer vehicles I wouldn't be dumping the old fuel into my tank. 

I have also ran 2 year old mixed oil/gas in my ice auger with no problems either starting it or with it running. I do put Sta-Bil in every fuel container that I know won't get used up in a week or so.


----------

